# Ecplise - Workspace In Use Or Cannot Be Created



## DrPCox (9. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe die Tage mein System komplett neu aufgesetzt und wollte nun Eclipse wieder drauf schmeißen. Soweit ist das ja keine große Kunst. Beim ersten Programmstart will ich also wie gewohnt meinen Workspace einrichten und Eclipse sagt mir:

"Workspace In Use Or Cannot Be Created"

Die Fehlermeldung scheint soweit nichts unbekanntes zu sein, wie mir Google sagte. Leider beziehen sich alle Lösungsvorschläge darauf bestehende Config- oder .lock-Dateien zu löschen oder zu verändern. Leider hat eclipse diese Dateien bei mir noch nicht angelegt, da ja noch kein Workspace eingerichtet werden konnte.

Ich habe schon mehrere Verzeichnisse ausprobiert, wollte eclipse das Standard-Verzeichnis setzen lassen etc. Alles ohne Erfolg. Natürlich habe ich die korrekte Version runtergeladen (x64) und auch drauf geachtet, dass weder die eclipse-Dateien noch die möglichen Workspaces schreibgeschützt sind.

Ich wäre für Hilfe echt dankbar


----------



## timbeau (9. Mai 2012)

Willst du in irgendwelche root / windows Verzeichnisse rein?


----------



## DrPCox (9. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich nicht. Eclipse liegt hier: C:\eclipse und meine Workspace soll in meine Benutzerdateien.

Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich das vor dem Neuaufsetzen meines Systems so schon hatte.

Allerdings hat mich das auf ne Idee gebracht und wenn man eclipse mit Admin-Rechten startet, dann geht es. 

Naja. Damit wäre das Thema kurioserweise durch. Danke für die Hilfe


----------

